# Incoming! BS 100N! PICS UPLOADED! UPDATE



## D6AMIA6N

Hi guys! Ordered Friday night, today it's in Paris, and tomorrow Atlanta! Steve has provided superb customer service, I'm impressed with Aquadive. Tomorrow if all goes well, fingers crossed, it will be on my wrist! Pics upon arrival....


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Congrats and welcome to the family :-!

Looking forward to your unveiling!!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Zenrag

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Everyone picking up these SS BS 100's has me drooling...


----------



## arutlosjr11

Suh-weet!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

I don't think it's going to make it to me today. Estimated delivery today by 10:30am, however it just left Newark at 9:11am. I wasn't expecting to get the watch until next week, so getting it any time this week will be a treat!

My tracking did the same thing but I'm now I'm guessing it messes up with the time change. Regardless, tomorrow!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

It's here! I will post pics during my lunch hour today!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

HOLY CRAP! So awesome! Really impressed, but didn't have much time to fiddle with it yet. However, I did notice FULLY LUMED BEZEL!!!!!!!! I thought it was only the pip!


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Congrats!

Did the Isofrane come as a "bonus" or did you buy it separately?

What is your wrist measurement?

How does it feel on NATO - top heavy or???

Do you happen to have another watch to show size comparison with?

Thanks!

Hoppy


----------



## Spring-Diver

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Congrats!!! and welcome to the Aquadive family :-!

Looks like it fits you perfectly and the fully lumed bezel is sweet 

Plus your watch is adjusted in 5 positions|>

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## ManMachine

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Wow - fully lume bezel on the 100N? 5 positions adjusted with certificate? Aquadive is really upping its game. These changes should be reflected on the website.


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Hoppy, my wrist is 7 inches. On the Nato the watch feels great, however I have not yet had time to really wear the watch. Here is a comparison with my SAS Sea-01 Classic. I've sold all my other watches, aside from these two. I'd like to have fewer watches, with each watch being a quality piece. So far so good!


----------



## Zenrag

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*



ManMachine said:


> Wow - fully lume bezel on the 100N? 5 positions adjusted with certificate? Aquadive is really upping its game. These changes should be reflected on the website.


I would say that this is probably due to older movements that they have that they have already regulated (you know, stock first in first out). Probably not something they want to market though. If you get this, I would just consider yourself to be extra special.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Congrats on your new 100N and it enjoy it.

For those that have stated in this threat that they are drooling, only one answer, get one.


----------



## Hoppyjr

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Thanks D6AMIA6N - that is exactly what I needed 

Enjoy those in the best of health!

Hoppy


----------



## Zenrag

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> Congrats on your new 100N and it enjoy it.
> 
> For those that have stated in this threat that they are drooling, only one answer, get one.


I've got three - I just don't have the 100 SS.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

A pic of mine on mesh












Zenrag said:


> I've got three - I just don't have the 100 SS.


----------



## torifile

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

Congrats! That fully lumed bezel looks great. I'm sending mine back to them to get it installed next week. I hope I'm not without the watch for more than a few days, tops.


----------



## arutlosjr11

Super pics my friend. Seems it will stay with you for some time to come!


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N! PICS UPLOADED!*

Thank you all for the very kind words! It appears the picture of the lumed bezel has motivated other owners to obtain one as well! Awesome! While I may not have as many experiences with as many watch companies as some of you, I must say that Aquadive has so far provided stellar customer service. There are few companies that attend to their customers as well as Aquadive.


----------



## jdmfetish

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N! PICS UPLOADED!*

it is a very nice watch 
use it in good health


----------



## Zenrag

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*



W. C. Bartlett said:


> A pic of mine on mesh


Looks awesome Bill.


----------



## D6AMIA6N

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

UPDATE: Unfortunately the same day I received the 100N, I noticed two separate issues warranting a return. Even more unfortunate, there are currently no stainless steel models in stock until November. I'm not interested in the DLC models, so for now, I am without an Aquadive watch. I hope November comes quickly!


----------



## Zenrag

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*



D6AMIA6N said:


> UPDATE: Unfortunately the same day I received the 100N, I noticed two separate issues warranting a return. Even more unfortunate, there are currently no stainless steel models in stock until November. I'm not interested in the DLC models, so for now, I am without an Aquadive watch. I hope November comes quickly!


I agree that it is disappointing. I am interested in a BS100 SS, but yes Aquadive is out of stock. Did not know that this is until November. WOW! I hope it is due to how popular the watch is.....


----------



## beitau

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

May I ask: What is the meaning of " I noticed two separate issues warranting a return"?:-s


D6AMIA6N said:


> UPDATE: Unfortunately the same day I received the 100N, I noticed two separate issues warranting a return. Even more unfortunate, there are currently no stainless steel models in stock until November. I'm not interested in the DLC models, so for now, I am without an Aquadive watch. I hope November comes quickly!


----------



## jdmfetish

*Re: Incoming! BS 100N!*

i suggest you PM him about it


----------

